# PKGNG on FreeBSD-CURRENT



## ronaldlees (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello,

I've been playing with the new package manager on FreeBSD 10. I must say, it's very easy to get along with. I like it!

My only concern was the bootstrapping of PKGNG. I really didn't get a warm-fuzzy from that, because I didn't know if/how the signature was checked on the auto-fetch of the bootstrap. The next time I installed an fBSD FreeBSD 10.0 snapshot, I built and installed pkg from ports before installing any of my prebuilt (txz) packages.  Now I get the warm fuzzy.  

Why not include pkg in the ISO/memstick?


----------



## pkubaj (Jun 14, 2013)

IMO it's because PKGNG is the default but there's still the option of using pkg_* tools.


----------



## kpa (Jun 14, 2013)

It's the HEAD branch and you're expected to do all the port building yourself because of the experimental nature of the branch. There are no packages for 10-CURRENT anyway. On the snapshots of 9-STABLE it would make more sense to include a prebuilt pkg.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 17, 2013)

Search the ports mailing list archives for "pkgng bootstrap" for a detailed explanation of why it will never be included in the base install or install media.


----------



## Maskor (Jun 27, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> It's the HEAD branch and you're expected to do all the port building yourself because of the experimental nature of the branch. There are no packages for 10-CURRENT anyway. On the snapshots of 9-STABLE it would make more sense to include a prebuilt pkg.



pkg could fetch packages for FreeBSD-10.0-CURRENT.

 If it is not yet done, create /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf by copying /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.sample:

`# cp /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf.sample /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf`

 Edit pkg.conf and replace the URL of the PACKAGESITE line by the below URL of unofficial "official" packages: 

http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng/${ABI}/latest
Now _the_ pkg command will be able to install _the_ requested package if it is available on exonetric.net


----------

